# Looks good but...



## norman vandyke (Sep 28, 2015)

Tried a bit of an odd mix to experiment with dyeing a piece of box elder burl. Mix 25% mineral spirits, 70% dark wiping stain and 5% magenta colored paint. Like I said, just experimenting. Mixture was far too thick and I'm betting it didn't penetrate deep at all but it sure looks pretty on the outside. Going to trim a little off an end tomorrow to see how deep it went. Other than a little flame, this was pure white to start.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks good to me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice Norman. I'm anxious to see what you find out when you cut into it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

